# Data broken?



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Dammit... Flashed a ROM, clean install, now my data's broken... Restored a nandroid of previously working setup, with no data connection to speak of. Anything I try has failed... new ROMs, old ROMs known to work... nothing restores my data.

Any help would be appreciated... I REALLY don't want to have to restore back to stock without root if I don't need to. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Would you have happened to be on Froyo before you flashed? or have you updated your radios in awhile?


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

Need more info... Rom, radio, kernal


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Happened to me one time, reflashed radios and BAM! Data. Also got a new sim for good measure. I haven't had a problem since and also data overall since that situation has been more reliable.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

ziggy484 said:


> Need more info... Rom, radio, kernal


Multiple ROMs, multiple radios, multiple kernels... happened when I flashed InfectedROM nightly 142, with Ziggy's latest kernel and 906 radio. Don't think it was the ROM, since no one else has reported an issue. Think my SIM took a shit.... getting a replacement tomorrow, and I'll follow up...


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Sim. Happened to me before


----------

